# Epub library books on Fire HD?



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

For some reason, the library only has the epub version of a book I wanted to read. I went ahead and checked it out, and I'm currently reading it on my laptop. I'd prefer to put it on my Fire HD, but I couldn't get the Overdrive software file to open for installation. Has anyone tried epubs on the HD yet? Any suggestions for software, etc., that doesn't require voiding warranties or removing DRM? Someone posted earlier that Overdrive worked on the original Fire. Did I miss something in the download/installation process?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon apparently does have an overdrive app, but it's shown as not compatible with the Fire.  You might see if you can navigate to the Overdrive page on the browser and download it directly.  Otherwise you might be able to download it from 1Mobile.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

I couldn't figure out the Overdrive installation on my regular fire, either, but was able to read an epub library book through the bluefire app.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have the Overdrive app on my original fire. I downloaded the file directly from Overdrive, put it on dropbox and pointed my fire to there. It installed without any issues. But that was a while back and it is the old Fire. 

I am sure I did it the complicated way with dropbox  . 

You do have it set to accept other apps. What is that called again, I don't have my fire near me.

Of course it might be different on the HD now.


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I can download the Overdrive app directly from Overdrive, but my HD won't open it to install. I've done that twice and deleted it. None of the reader apps (bluefire, Overdrive, etc.) is listed as compatible with the Fire HD on Amazon, although the Amazon app store carries all of them and will load them gladly on my Android phone. 

Non-Amazon apps on Kindle is a new world to me. Maybe I'll just finish this book on the laptop. This is the first book I've come across that isn't listed in all the formats. Still can't see why. The process of making it all work may take longer than finishing the book.   Many thanks to all of you for your help!


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

I sideloaded the Overdrive app onto my Fire HD using info from The Mobileread forum. I wanted the app so i could download audiobooks from the public library.

Before i began, I installed the app ES File Explorer which I got from the Amazon App Store.

1.  You need to enable installation of applications from unknown sources in the device settings on thr Fire.

2.  Go to Overdrive.com and search for the APK file.

3.  Download the APK file to your computer.

4.  Connect your Fire to your computer using the USB connection/cable.

5.  Copy the APK file to the root directory on the Fire.

6.  Disconnect/ eject the Fire from the computer. Then unplugg the USB cable.

7.  Start ES File Explorer and select the APK file. Select install when prompted.

Thanks to Jswinden on Mobilereads for the basic info.  I haven't downloaded a book yet, but the app appears to be working as I was able to listen to the welcome message provided.


----------



## seareader (Nov 20, 2011)

Load Overdrive as indicated above as its the best way to check out library epubs on a Kindle HD. Don't forget to have your ADE ID set up as that will make it all work. 

On the Kindle HD using Overdrive you can choose to check out the Kindle or epub version of a library book. With a Nook and Overdrive you can only check out an epub version. Another advantage to Kindle.


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the good info! I just bought ES File Explorer. I'll install it as soon as I can persuade the Fire HD that I really own it. It shows up on my phone list, but hasn't appeared on the Fire list. I'm currently rebooting. 

2 more questions: When downloading an epub library book, do you have to download with the USB cable? If so, where do you put the book? And what is an ADE ID, and where do I get one? (OK...4 questions, but enquiring minds need to know these things.   )


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Still no sign of ES File Explorer on my Fire HD. Guess I'll go do something else until it shows up. This has happened before, so I'll give it some time.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

you can sideload the Kobo or Nook apps to your Kindle Fire and read epubs that way. I did it. (on the original Fire)

http://google.about.com/od/kindlefire/ss/How-To-Install-Nook-And-Kobo-Apps-On-Your-Kindle-Fire.htm


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

ADE is Adobe Digital Edition. On your computer, you need to set up an account. You probably already have this if you've downloaded books already. Your library should have info about this on their website. I set mine up several years ago.


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks very much, everyone! I got ES File Server and Overdrive installed with no problems, and Free Library of Philadelphia let me download the book again to my Fire. Found the chapter I was reading, and I am GOOD to GO!! 

I don't post often, although I drop by regularly, but I do want you all to know that this community is very much appreciated. You're the best!

Kathleen H


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

and that is why I won't get a Kindle HD. YOu shouldn't have to go through all these shenanigans to load an Android app!


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, n4uau, I don't think I did much more than I would have done on any device. The problem was that I didn't know how to do it. You still have to download and install Overdrive to use it. The file server is a useful tool for other purposes, and it was free on Amazon. I have no vested interest in anyone owning a Fire HD, but I think it is an excellent device, and I'm enjoying mine very much. Most of the Android apps download just like on any other tablet, and there are more apps available at Amazon than I will ever need or use. Differing opinions is why there are so many choices of tablets out there, of course, and a person has to make his or her own choice in these things.


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Overdrive app is now available in the Amazon store. It shows compatability for Fire and Fire HD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gayle said:


> Overdrive app is now available in the Amazon store. It shows compatability for Fire and Fire HD.


Indeed it is:


----------

